# The Beautiful Maze of Death, Belgium - April 2013



## mrdystopia (May 3, 2013)

In a Belgian city lies a walled, gated and guarded high-profile cemetery, impressive in its own right, with grandiose sculpted monuments to the lives of its inhabitants interspersed with beautifully maintained greenery. Also impressive is the cemetery’s chapel; decorated with marble and stone statues, elaborate architectural detail and windows pointing to the heavens.

1.




Pretty though it was, the chapel was a mere distraction. Our intended destination lay beneath our feet.

2.




As you walk through the web of paths you begin to notice glass squares set into the concrete. Skylights for a network of interconnected crypt tunnels housing long-deceased Belgian nobility; Counts and Marquis, the rich aristocracy who did not wish to mingle with the masses – even in death.

3.




4.




5.




From the bits of research I had done in finding this place, I had expected a single tunnel or two. In fact, the scale is much bigger and almost parallels the cemetery itself.

6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




I am not completely certain whether the cemetery grounds are permanently out-of-bounds for the general public as there was work being done which could account for this. However, I suspect we were not exactly expected nor welcome considering the look on the face of the guard at the gatehouse as we opened the huge gates and strolled out. My advice is, you can be cheeky, just do it on the way out.

MrD


----------



## TeeJF (May 3, 2013)

Well done on getting in there. We rocked up outside only to find about 50 police veterans forming up to go to the graveside of one of their colleagues in the cemetary. methinx that may have been just a little bit too cheeky!!! ;-)

Superlative pictures, great job.


----------



## mrdystopia (May 3, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Well done on getting in there. We rocked up outside only to find about 50 police veterans forming up to go to the graveside of one of their colleagues in the cemetary. methinx that may have been just a little bit too cheeky!!! ;-)
> 
> Superlative pictures, great job.



Yeah, probably best avoiding huge gangs of emotional police veterans.


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

That is ridiculous  I've only seen a couple of shaky, noisy pics from here before. 
Now, where's my passport...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 3, 2013)

Fantastic pictures!
What a place...
Thanks!


----------



## perjury saint (May 3, 2013)

*Doesnt get much better than that!! *


----------



## night crawler (May 3, 2013)

Well done that man, a superb bit of work.


----------



## King Al (May 7, 2013)

This looks like a very interesting place! Great pics mrdystopia


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, very jealous, I'd love to check that out


----------



## NakedEye (May 29, 2013)

Looks spookily great down there!! Would love to take a wander in this place....nice pics and cheers for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (May 29, 2013)

Mmmmm now that floats my boat for sure


----------



## Mars Lander (May 30, 2013)

def on the top 5 places to see in the B, fantastic images, (wipes drool from face)


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

Oh, I would love to see this place! Great shots!


----------

